# Leopard gecko baby morph question



## Emeraldhora (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello, 
I am buying my first leopard gecko next week and have few morphs to choose from local breeder. Since Im first timer and dont know how this babies will look after they grow up, can someone please roughly specify which morphs this babies are, so I can look up pictures of adults.
Thanks!


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know anything about morphs so can't help on that side of things but surely the seller should be able to tell you exactly what morphs they are and what 'hets' they have. If the seller can't tell you or you don't trust them then I would recommend using a different breeder.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

FK Geckos said:


> I don't know anything about morphs so can't help on that side of things but surely the seller should be able to tell you exactly what morphs they are and what 'hets' they have. If the seller can't tell you or you don't trust them then I would recommend using a different breeder.


Couldn't agree more. Any breeder worth their salt should know what the morphs are and be able to show you the adults so you have an idea what you will end up with.


----------

